# Homelink Install



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

While I did see a few threads asking about homelink, no one really gave an answer.

So I have a few questions:

1) Does the sun visor on a 2LT come with light mirrors? (would need the power for the homelink).
2) Can anyone take a pic above the rear view mirror that doesn't have a moonroof? (Looking to see what space is needed for the install).

This is the unit I'm looking at

Homelink Universal Transmitter-Custom-Rolling Codes | eBay


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Visor mirrors are not lighted.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Visor mirrors are not lighted.


So that would mean the homelink would need to be connected via the rear view mirror power source.

Any chance of a picture to see what the space is and the headliber above the mirror?

Thanks


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

A picture inside that panel? And, I'm not sure there is a power feed to the OnStar controls in the mirror. Those are communication buttons.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> A picture inside that panel? And, I'm not sure there is a power feed to the OnStar controls in the mirror. Those are communication buttons.


This is getting interesting. Might need to run this by my install guy when the Cruze gets delivered.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Visor mirrors are not lighted.


My 2011 LTZ has lighted visor mirrors.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe I was asking the wronfg question. Does the 2LT with no moonroof have an overhead lighted console?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Maybe I was asking the wronfg question. Does the 2LT with no moonroof have an overhead lighted console?


I can't speak for an LT2 with no moonroof but an LTZ with a moonroof has a overhead lighted console. I think this is a standard thing in our Cruzes regardless of trim level or options.


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

I have an 2012 2LT and it has a lighted console. I bought a console from an 07 impala that has homelink. I'm going to use it and create a surround and pop it in next to the microphone, then tap into power from the lights. I'll post my results.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Any luck with this yet? I need to do this, don't want to put the garage remote on the visor.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a picture of the area behind the map lights in my 2011 LT. Can I install the homelink here, is there room? Anybody taken that panel down? How do I take it out?

Thanks


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

To take that panel out you gently pry with a small tipped screw driver the cover off of the buttons (the buttons come out with it) then gently pry the lens out next then from the back of the panel you pop the whole cover off of the base and slide it slightly forward. There are two t15 screws to take out, then pull from the front and it will pop right out.


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ouuuuuu I'm more interested in putting a teal spotlight up there to shine down some ambient light onto the centre console/cup holder area (similar to what the buicks and malibus have). Problem is tapping into the electrical to have it light up along with the dash lights (and maybe add an override off switch as well). Any wires up there that would so that?


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm almost done with my install. I'll post pics tomorrow. It turned out pretty good. there's plenty of room for the homlink unit to fit.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Def want to see this....Thanks


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's a pick of the homelink mounted to the panel. I need to figure out where I want to tap power from. I'm not sure if the map lights are constant power.


----------



## 82EX (Dec 19, 2010)

They are constant power, and are tied to the battery rundown protection circuit. If I were doing it, I would be far more comfortable connecting it to a keyed power source.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Any update on this install.

I've decided to take the plunge for a DIY homelink install. Just curious on the wiring hook up.

But thinking about an headliner install above the console as I don't have a sunroof.


----------

